
Two Thirds of AirBnB NYC Revenue Likely Illegal - ch4s3
http://www.sharebetter.org/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/High-Cost-Short-Term-Rentals.pdf
======
ruby-99
The key finding here seems to be that "66% of revenue ($435 million) and 45%
of all Airbnb reservations in New York City last year were illegal." and that
"reducing housing supply, Airbnb has increased the median long-term rent in
New York City by 1.4%"

The methodology looks solid, and this paints a terrible picture of airbnb.

